# My 13gal ADA style setup



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

This is my first time using ADA stuff for setup, hope it will turn out ADA style to.










Tank size 18 x 13 x 13 inches
Lighting : Osram daylight 70w metal halide
Co2: 2bps (co2 cylinder with solenoid)
temp: 24degrees ( arctica mini chiller )
filter: Ehiem 2224
ADA's substrate & liquid fertilizer
aquasoil amazonia II
aquasoil amazonia II powder
powersand special
bacter 100
clear super
tourmaline BC
iron bottom
Green brighty step 2
Brighty K
Green Gain 
ECA


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

This is my setup.

Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Utricularia graminifolia
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala rotundifolia Green 
Didiplis diandra
Ludwigia arcuata
Potamogeton gayi

hope can get some advise.


----------



## chippie (May 24, 2007)

y green brighty step 2 first and not step 1 nice scape btw


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good - and you chosen a good style too - Ashy Range kinda' style with the rocks and driftwood position.

What you could need is more debth, if you had used some sloping the tank would look bigger.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

chippie said:


> y green brighty step 2 first and not step 1 nice scape btw


i just think of in the long run, i will end up using step 2 more. so i just start straight to step 2.
i think step 1 and step 2 the difference is only concentration of mix between trace element and iron.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Looks good - and you chosen a good style too - Ashy Range kinda' style with the rocks and driftwood position.
> 
> What you could need is more debth, if you had used some sloping the tank would look bigger.


i actually wanted to do more slope. but i did a mistake by place the diftwood too inside the substrate
causing it to decrease in height so i cant really do more slope effect.
i still have some aquasoil powder, maybe should put all in.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

an update after trimming


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Where'd u get the driftwood from? Really nice, I can't seem to find any anywhere ever!

Anywhere online peoples?

Tanks developing nicely


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

i got it at a local shop.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks like you've seen some excelent progress, I bet it will be awesome once it fills in a little more.


----------



## jessem (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice setup. Cant wait to see it fill in. I love the ADA style.

Jesse


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

an update on my tank's progress.
any comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## phishphan (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks great! What fish do you have?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice growth!


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

an undate photo taken last month.


----------



## V.PooH (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice project! Plants looks really healthy and happy to be there


----------



## bacod253 (Feb 1, 2008)

I really really like the reds in the back!


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome tank!!!

I am curious how well that metal halide is working for you?


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

actually i change my metal halide to 2 x 36W PL already.
i think didnt perform up to my expectation.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, thanks.

I was thinking of doing metal halide.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

If you are doing a Iwagumi setup for a small tank than i think its ok.
I decided to change as my driftwood is causing a lot of shadow with the MH.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

i love your assortment of stems, what are the measurements for this tank?


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

My tank is 46cm x 33cm x 33cm.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

This tank is great!


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Final update of the tank. Submitted for ADA IPLC 2008
Result, #723.

Hope to do better next year.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

the DW got covered  
your tank is really nice.


----------

